# What the Heck??? late 60s Western Flyer 10 speed.... BUT...



## cyclebuster (Aug 13, 2012)

Guy asked me if he could drop off a junk bike. Sure do it a lot here. 
well i didnt even look, was gonna trash it. Its an all original Western Flyer road bike. it has the strange flat to curved late 60s early 70s bars found on cheap road bikes. Then i look closer andi ts got a 3 peice crank! No way! And a decent older shimano steel deraiileur group. frame is lugged... Then get this... Shimano Dura Ace First generation center pulls and levers in perfect condition! 
i think this is going on the wall too!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 13, 2012)

Yer gonna show us some pics, right?


----------



## ddcover (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd love to see some pics too.  I just picked up a similar Western Flyer.  Mine is made by Murray...


----------

